# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Galeria e piktorit Altin Muciqi

## STRAIGHT_TALK

Ketu jane disa punime te Piktorit Altin Muciqi
Me poshte foto:

Nje dite pune ne studion e piktorit.

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Shkoder ( Pijaca dite me shi)

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Shkoder
Ura e vjeter e Bahcallekut 1848

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Pijaca dite me bore

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Ura e Mesit

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Kalaja Rozafa

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Pazari i vjeter

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Shtepi karakteristike Shkodrane, oborr me lule.

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Edhe nje shtepi tjeter tradicionale e Shkodres.

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Natyre e qete, vazo me lule.

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

perseri nje peisazh

----------


## loni-loni

Kjo ketu poshte asht KOPJE

----------


## Brari

ku i ka te ekspozuara artisti..punet e tije?

do desha ti shoh nga afer.. e te prek pak me gisht tabllot e tij.. qe te bindem per tekniken.. e ne se ska hile.. un mund te them se ky eshte jo vetem me i madhi nder shqiptaret..por  dhe nje kolos i piktures ne rang boteror..

urime urime altinit.

----------


## STRAIGHT_TALK

Piktori ne fjale ka Galerine e tij personale ne Shkoder, per arsye te mos reklamimit ne forum nuk mundem te jap me teper detaje. Brari tani ke edhe nje arsye me teper per te shkuar ne Shkoder :)

----------


## mia@

Shume te bukura pikturat,sidomos ato urat  dhe ''pazari i vjeter''me pelqyen jashtezakonisht.Urime dhe suksese te metejshme piktorit.

----------


## labi_25

dy (2) zingjirë

----------


## Ereza

Shum piktura te bukura a e din o STRAIGHT_TALK sa e ka qmimin nje piktur 
nese e din eshte mir me e shkru perfundri  se vertet qenkan fort te bukura

----------


## benseven11

Muciqi????Cfare jane keto mbiemra.Thuaji atij te nderroje mbiemrin..
Atin ciqi qici lol.
Ju qe shikoni keto vepra arti pensionita jeni?

----------


## Elonaa

Te bukura qenkan!

----------


## altint71

Uauuu me se fundi shohim nje art te vertet .
Shum te bukra .

----------

